
Quantifying the Performance of Garbage Collection (2005) [pdf] - pplonski86
https://www.cs.umass.edu/~emery/pubs/gcvsmalloc.pdf
======
necubi
This is from 2005. The state of the art in GC has advanced substantially since
then.

~~~
nixpulvis
As has the state of the art in explicit memory management, though I'm quite
sure the ideas weren't completely unheard of at the time of this writing.

~~~
kirkules
Do you have any quick references for someone not privy to this state of the
art but who has experience reading academic papers and reading code and
documentation?

~~~
nixpulvis
If you want to dive into some dense research, I recommend learning about afine
type systems. Maybe play with Rust a bit too.

